# What Was your Impulse buy this month?



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I saw some one else post an impulse buy so I know there must be more. Lets hear about them!

Mine was a box of Obsidian cause the box was good looking and so were the sticks. They were reasonable, too. Smoked one, gave one to the postman and put the rest into the freezing cycle.

Very dark oily wrapper, massive amounts of smoke, almost chewy and a great burn for rott.

Not even the half-way point of the month, there may be more impulsive actions.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

CAO Yin Yang pack. I was looking for another reasonable priced 5'er to add to this months order, and the packaging and concept on these sold me. Looking forward to trying 3 and sending out 2.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bundle of GH 2002 and a couple padron singles. ( celebration after I got a Better job haha)


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

just picked up 10 Fuente SS maduros


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

One of Szyzk's fivers of Fausto in his latest box split. I shouldn't be buying anything at the moment, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

5we of tatuaje Havana vi (dont member size but small)


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

picked up this nice little package from CI


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

suprisingly no purchases this month

but there are still 2 weeks left


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine was a 8 bottle wine fridge to go with my 34 bottle wineador


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

this month it was half a box of Oliva V #4


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Trying to keep the buys down currently as both humidors are near capacity but I couldn't resist 5ers of 601 blue and SLR serie G plus some padilla 1932 torpedo singles.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Been traveling this weekend and haven't seen a cigar shop that I haven't stopped at and spent. 25 singles or so this weekend.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Box of NHC Capa Especials (and glad I did it)


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Faustos......without a doubt.......Faustos.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Partagas Black Label Gigante - Box.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Product Information 
Product Name Part No. Quantity Item Price Total Price 
McClelland FROG MORTON 100g McFM1 1 $14.99 $14.99 
McClelland FROG MORTON ACROSS THE POND 100g McFMP1 1 $14.99 $14.99 
McClelland FROG MORTON ON THE BAYOU 100g McFMB1 1 $14.99 $14.99 
McClelland FROG MORTON ON THE TOWN 100g McFMT1 1 $14.99 $14.99 
4noggins Bulk BALD HEADED TEACHER Amount: 16oz. - $36.99 4NBHT 1 $36.99 $36.99 
Dunhill: Early Morning Pipe 50g. DUNEMP 1 $9.29 $9.29 

Subtotal: $106.24 
Shipping & Handling: $0.00 
Tax: $0.00


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Just about all the cigars I buy are impulse buys. Just happening to go to Joe Cigar during a Jam at just the right moment to see something I can't help but buy, or getting an email about some crazy deal or an in stock notification for something I was interested in months ago but completely forgot about.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

5'er of AFSS Maduro!!! From Zebra's Box Purchase!!!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Fivers of: La Casita Criolla, Oliva V Lances and Illusione Ultra


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Impulse bid on AF spanish lonsdale claro box. Should be in on Monday.
diesel on free fall almost got me but I'd have to buy another container, so I passed.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i was on the monster looking at samplers to suggest in another post, and well....

Famous 'Best Of The Dominican Republic' Sampler
2 A Fuente Short Story Natural (4 x 48)
2 CAO Vision Catalyst Natural (5 x 50)
2 Macanudo Hyde Park Natural (5 1/2 x 49)
2 Montecristo White #2 Natural (6 1/8 x 52)
2 R Y J Reserva Real #2 Natural (6 1/8 x 52)

and i was doing so good this month....

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Just happened that the day I put in an order at CI they had a 10pk of Toraño exodus 50yr as the daily deal. Couldn't pass it up. Actually the deal was for the gold label exodus, but they sent me the 50yr instead. I was a bit annoyed, but they're both good.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Haven't bought it yet but have been thinking about picking up the CAO Sopranos sampler 4 pack.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

601 blue 5er
Cubao maduro 5er
2 Tempus
2 Kristoff criollo
2 Perdomo 10th criollo
2 Oliva V
2 601 blue torp
2 Padron Exec maduro

Uh my woman would not be happy if she saw this.


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

No impulse buys, but I just made 8 bids today on the devil site..:evil:


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Box of Padron 2000 Natural
Box of Punch Champion Maduros
10 Diesel d.5, 10 Diesel UC and two tat red labels.

I think I'm done until Christmas or so lol


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Box of 5 vegas relic - $69 on daily deal +10% off coupon i had (from an old email they sent me a "we want you back 10% off next order!" thing..

I did it cause i wanted a xikar 009 cutter, and w/ the 10% off it was like $26.98, the only other thing i needed was a herf-a-dor, so i got the "christmas herfador" thing they had from forever ago but was still up for a herf a dor + 5 cigars:
(armada, a dirty rat, tat black torpedo, ashton esg, and an oliva V torpedo - all ones i really wanted anyway)

so i got a 24 box of 5 vegas relic
dirty rat
ashton ESG
oliva V torpedo
tat black torpedo
MOW armada

5 ct herf-a-dor (perfect size for me )

xikar 009 punch

total = ~$130 sihpped, not bad at all methinks!

i also got coming.. (not really impulse but still..)

18 Tat Cabaiguan Corona Extra Natural
1 Tat Face
5 Tat Black Tubo


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Did not even think twice when I saw this single still priced at $7. Will be my first Hemingway aside from a Short Story Maduro. A grand cigar.

ARTURO FUENTE HEMINGWAY MASTERPIECE, 9x52. Pinched from Cigar Bid in the last hour for $8!!!

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece (Single) - CigarBid.com


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

2 Camacho Liberty 2009
2 Camacho Liberty 2010
2 Camacho Liberty 2011
5-pack of Padron Executive maduro
5-pack of Padron 5000 maduro
And the Padron 8 Cigar Sampler

I haven't been buying cigars for the last three months so my coolidor was starting to look a little bare :smile:


----------



## rbermea (Sep 15, 2010)

Box of AF short story maduros. Fantastic little smokes.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

1 Box of La Aurora 1495 belicoso
1 box of WOAM
1 RYJ humidor 
1 Quad Table top cutter


When I promised myself ,I would cut back


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Picked up a couple each of these:

Ashton VSG
CAO LX2
CAO Brazilia Gol
Illusion Mj12
Xicar Grande Colorado


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

just added it up - cant bear to put it on paper :tape2::banghead:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

1-NUB 460! I can control my impluses or is it my wife that controls my impulses??


----------



## watchdog1977 (Aug 6, 2011)

This month? heck the list would be a mile long... this was my impulse buy last wednesday, and it arrived today.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

just picked up a box of short story maduro 

couldn't resist


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I reviewed the cigar I currently have under my Avatar...Berger and Argenti and it was so friggin good I started looking for the best pricing. That pricing was so good I bought 2 boxes....Berger & Argenti Entubar Torpedo Box for $144.50 which normally sells for $220 and they are selling out quickly on the DuqueCigars site. As far as I've seen this is the best price and for what one gets...buying one box was not an option...I think these are every bit as good as any Super Premium I've had...it's a $14 cigar no problem but glad they can be had for half of that. With one year of rest on these....really really good.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I reviewed the cigar I currently have under my Avatar...Berger and Argenti and it was so friggin good I started looking for the best pricing. That pricing was so good I bought 2 boxes....Berger & Argenti Entubar Torpedo Box for $144.50 which normally sells for $220 and they are selling out quickly on the DuqueCigars site. As far as I've seen this is the best price and for what one gets...buying one box was not an option...I think these are every bit as good as any Super Premium I've had...it's a $14 cigar no problem but glad they can be had for half of that. With one year of rest on these....really really good.


There you go again - tempting me Gary!! LOL


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I did round two of smelvis blind sampler, and picked up 8singles that ihave been wanting to try at a new to me b&m.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> There you go again - tempting me Gary!! LOL


Hows this for tempting Shawn, ill split a box with ya. Lmao.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Xikar Ellipse II - Stupid cbid, but I have been periodically putting in bids on this lighter for $40 and I eventually won.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

couldnt pass it up when I finally found one.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> There you go again - tempting me Gary!! LOL


I just had to say it...when they are this good I have to tell others. Find yourself a 5 pak and try em out. I think you'll buy em an engagement ring,:bounce:


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

don't ask, don't tell.
too much


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Things are really going to get bad now.. just registered on Cbid. Missed out on a 5ver of Gurkha beast's that went for $25. 
I'm glad I can't get on the site from work..


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

nealw6971 said:


> Partagas Black Label Gigante - Box.


You will enjoy those...


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

A Five pack set of La Aurora Para Japon robustos. Have been wanting to sample this cigar for awhile and though funds are a bit tight this month...I swooped right down on this special when it became available!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

18 cabaiguans (szy kept a 6er)
24 box of relics
xikar 009 cutter

dirty rat
ashton ESG
oliva V torpedo
tat black torpedo
MOW armada

5 ct herf-a-dor (perfect size for me )


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

Zogg said:


> 18 cabaiguans (szy kept a 6er)
> 24 box of relics
> xikar 009 cutter
> 
> ...


Those 5cts are great. Sitting down on a beach in Mexico at the moment and brought along a couple of favorites to keep me company.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

getkennard said:


> Those 5cts are great. Sitting down on a beach in Mexico at the moment and brought along a couple of favorites to keep me company.


nice P:

I got those 5 singles + the herfador for about $50, not a bad deal considering how much it woulda cost me to go buy those singles at a B&M lol


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Sarge

In the past this hobby was a sign of social status and prestige. A hand made humidor was like art, a high end cutter ,Dunhill lighter, or a classy ashtray was quite common ( nothing to jump up and down about ). with the influx of new smokers ,things has change. People prefer Cooler instead of a Humidor ,ronson lighter over a S.T.Dupont,a beer can over a nice ashtray. It's very nice to see a classy ashtray.



Sarge said:


> couldnt pass it up when I finally found one.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Box of Opus X, Perfection No. 2
Box of Opus X, Perfection No. 4
Box of Opus X, Reserva D' Chateau
Box of Padron, 1964 Anniversary A Maduro
Box of Padron, 1964 Anniversary A Natural
Box of Camacho, 2011 Liberty


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuelie95 said:


> Box of Opus X, Perfection No. 2
> Box of Opus X, Perfection No. 4
> Box of Opus X, Reserva D' Chateau
> Box of Padron, 1964 Anniversary A Maduro
> ...


How are the Liberties, did they go back to the barber pole 11/18


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I splurged a bit...










1 x J Fuego Origen Original Natural 5 pack 5" x 44
1 x Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva 4" x 40
1 x La Flor Dominicana Carajos 6 Pack Oscuro 4" x 34
1 x La Flor Dominicana Colorado Oscuro No. 3 5" x 50
1 x La Flor Dominicana Colorado Oscuro No. 4 5 1/4" x 54
1 x La Flor Dominicana Colorado Oscuro No. 5 5 3/4" x 60
1 x La Flor Dominicana Coronado Corona Especial 5 7/8" x 47
5 x La Perla Habana Toro 5 pack 6" x 50
5 x Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre 5.5" x 49
5 x Nica Libre Imperial 6.0" x 54
5 x 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo 6.0" x 54 
2 x Cuba Libre One Churchill 7.0" x 52
2 x Nica Libre Potencia Churchill Extra 7.0" x 52 
2 x Cain Daytona Double Toro 6.0" x 60
2 x Cu-Avana Punisher 6.0" x 52
2 x Gurkha Crest Torpedo 6.5 x 52
2 x Pinar del Rio Habana Sun Grown Double Corona 6.2 x 54

:smoke:


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

Sarge said:


> couldnt pass it up when I finally found one.


Where did you find it? Been looking around for a while.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn the monster, damn the monster, damn the monster.
Thrice I damn thee....

Got me today with....
1 Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Natural (5 1/2 x 50) 
1 CAO Maduro Robusto Maduro (5 x 50) 
1 Final Blend Robusto Maduro (5 x 50) 
1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Signature Rocky Patel Robusto Maduro (5 x 50) 

bought 3 of them for $14.98 each and free shipping...


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Liga Privada Flying Pigs. I had been trying to find singles anywhere so when a BOTL turned me on to a source, I pulled the trigger and got the whole box. They have been getting acclimated for 2 weeks now and I think I will turn a pig into ash over the weekend.


----------



## Rob82 (Jul 28, 2011)

Went to the B&M by the house to check out what they stocked. The guy seemed really cool and helpful. I asked if he carried any AF Opus X and said he had two sizes. Not having tried them before I bought two Fuente Fuente. also picked up a Romeo Y Julieta ashtray :razz:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I kicked off the cbid week with a 10 pack of Diesel UC's on free fall. It truly was an impulse considering I just received a big cc order that I haven't even seen yet. That's trouble with a capital T.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Playing with the devil last week to pick up 6 of a particular sampler I consider a bargain and I make 445 bids trying to low ball all sorts of stuff - and somehow I end up with 6 tins of 7 Trinidad Maduro Trini Petites - so I have 42 of these little 4x33’s coming and I’ve never smoked one in my life…
So i've got 46 cigars and 9 tins of petites coming next Tues and nowhere to store them - my brilliance amazes me.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been impulse buying a lot for several weeks, trying to stock up so I have enough to smoke and plenty to let rest.

But the most impulsey of all was probably the Diesel Unholy Cocktail 10-pack someone posted a tip about a couple of days ago. I've never even smoked one, and I've never made a 10-cigar blind buy, so yeah, that was an impulse. Read some reviews and it sounded like something I'd like, though.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Treadwell said:


> I've been impulse buying a lot for several weeks, trying to stock up so I have enough to smoke and plenty to let rest.
> 
> But the most impulsey of all was probably the Diesel Unholy Cocktail 10-pack someone posted a tip about a couple of days ago. I've never even smoked one, and I've never made a 10-cigar blind buy, so yeah, that was an impulse. Read some reviews and it sounded like something I'd like, though.


very popular cigar - let us know what you think


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

2 5pks of Short Story Maduros....

I Got one 5pk, then the nect day a vendor told me he had got some, and I bought another 5pk.... after I realized I had just bought some.... owell.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> 2 5pks of Short Story Maduros....
> 
> I Got one 5pk, then the nect day a vendor told me he had got some, and I bought another 5pk.... after I realized I had just bought some.... owell.


This. Except only one fiver.

So far ...


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> 2 5pks of Short Story Maduros....
> 
> I Got one 5pk, then the nect day a vendor told me he had got some, and I bought another 5pk.... after I realized I had just bought some.... owell.


Could you please PM me where you bought those from? Can't find em!!


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

10 Alec Bradley MAXX The Fix
10 NUB Maduro 
10 NUB Habano 
5 RP Decade Maduro
5 Gurkha Beast
5 Oliva Serie G Maduro
5 Oliva Serie V Torpedo 

Did I mention I just started smoking two weeks ago? Did I mention I just joined puff.com?


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

5'er of AFSS Maduros!


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Where are you guys getting the fivers of the AFSS Maddies?


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

Zogg said:


> 18 cabaiguans (szy kept a 6er)
> 24 box of relics
> xikar 009 cutter
> 
> ...


really oke:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

xBOBxSAGETx said:


> Where are you guys getting the fivers of the AFSS Maddies?


I've been watching the Want to Sell threads and finally caught a fiver on one of them. It's closed now, but maybe there will be more. I missed several before catching one.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

B&M was clearing out their existing B&A Entubar inventory. Grabbed the remaining quad Maduro robustos they had...


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I've been watching the Want to Sell threads and finally caught a fiver on one of them. It's closed now, but maybe there will be more. I missed several before catching one.


I don't have enough privies to go in that thread. I'm hating myself right now :/


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Box of Diggers. Been wanting one ever since I heard about them. Got an in stock notification email from a website that sells them substantially cheaper than everyone else who has them in stock and bought them instantly. I hadn't heard that they were now regular production, or I _might _have waited a bit.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I just bought a couple of Vinotemps at an auction....I'll be darned if they both don't work right


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i bought a perdomo cabinet series 10th anniversary maduro this afternoon. i did a search and apparently it is pretty mediocre :/ ill just have to smoke it to find out. i hope i didnt waste $9 on it!


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Lets add a 10 pack of Alec Bradley "The Fix" and a 5 of AFSS Maddies. Finally


----------



## kmirsaeidi (Aug 22, 2011)

a box of VIs; gotta tell ya, I can't wait to get them shipped.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Short Story Maduros plus regular Short Stories. I got the from BCP they are back ordered now someone gave me a heads up. I was just in time. Thank You Bro!


----------



## AlanP (Aug 14, 2011)

Room 101, Tatuaje, and la flor dominicana colorado......


All new to me.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

lukesparksoff said:


> How are the Liberties, did they go back to the barber pole 11/18


Haven't pulled them out of the wrapped box yet but I understand they did go back to the 11/18...


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

20 Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada No. 2 Torpedo Tubo (definitely a impulse buy, I haven't tried one yet :banghead: )I paid $6 a stick and they normally go for about $18


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

lOVE THAT TABLE TOP v-CUTTER


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

FWTX said:


> lOVE THAT TABLE TOP v-CUTTER


Thankyou Sir


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good looking sticks man...and a hell of a find at 66% off...oh and


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> 20 Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada No. 2 Torpedo Tubo (definitely a impulse buy, I haven't tried one yet :banghead: )I paid $6 a stick and they normally go for about $18


I would buy a couple..


----------



## Space Cowboy (Nov 25, 2010)

3 Don Pepin Blue Lanceros
2 Davidoffs
2 La Aurora 100 Anos Rubustos
1 Oliva V Chuchill

I was dazzled by the heat and accidentally walked into my local smoke shop!:flame:


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

All of the AF WOAM's and SS Maduros that my local B&M had.:rockon:


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a in-store humi at my local B&M along with about 12 sticks to start out with in it. I cant remember all of the but it included:
2 RP Deacades
2 Liga Privada #9
1 1964 Padron
1 CAO Brazila
1 Oliva Serie V
cant remember the rest at this time:lol:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Everything I buy is impulse, it seems.

1 box H.Upmman Regalias
2 boxes of Monti #4 and some Cohiba minis
2 mystery samplers from Smelvis
1 Tat sampler from WTS section


----------



## schickjustin (Aug 20, 2011)

i have two impulse buys this week order a mazo of GH vintage 2002's and went to the local B&M and saw a fuente fuente Opus x and decided i had to pick it up, last one there.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Didn't plan on buying anything today at work but the PDR 1878 Maduro Oscuro Lanceros came in, and I love the coronas so much that I had to leave with a box.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Bought a Groupon for CI - $20.00 worth for $10.00. Went to post the offer on the "spread the wealth" thread and they were sold out before I could finish typing.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Stopped at the local shop on the way home and walked out with,

CAO Mx2
Oviva O
La Flor Ligero

All new to me but figured I would give them a try.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Graycliff Professionale Series PG Robusto.....Purchased in a 5 pack for a highly disounted price. Regular Price is $72.00 for a 5 Pack


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5X50 for $25 a five pack!!!!!!! X's 4 of course!!!


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

48qt cooler to make a coolidor. Then of course all the innards like empty cigar boxes and wire shelves.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

FWTX said:


> very popular cigar - let us know what you think


Enjoyed the diesel UC, although I should've started smoking earlier, as it was getting late and I had an early start the next day, so I felt a little rushed. In addition, almost half remained unsmoked by the time I was swimming from the nic hit and had to stop.  I'll smoke the next one after a big meal with time to spare.

Really sturdy ash. Didn't ash a single time! For the first time, I tried the stand it up on its ash thing, and succeeded without a problem: and the ash still didn't falter. It broke off when I threw it in the yard, and the next day it was still intact.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*This was my monthly CBID impulse buying!!!

GOD I"M FRIGGIN BROKE NOW........*

Carlos Torano Trilogy Flight Sampler - 9 Cigars 3 each of: 1959 50years, 1959 Gold, Virtuoso
5 Vegas Miami Robusto (Single) 4 of them
Gurkha Crest Torpedo (Single) Just 1 to try
Padilla 1948 Edicion Limitada Robusto - 5-Pack
Morro Castle Robusto - 5-Pack
Man O' War Corona 5-Pack
Xikar Cutter - Black Xi1

Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Toro 5 pack
Don Pepin Garcia Black Robusto (Single) 5 pack
Gran Habano 3 Siglos Gran Robusto (Single) Just 1
5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto (Single) 2 of em
La Perla Habana Robusto Collection - 5 Cigars
The Delicious Dozen II Sampler - 12 Cigars 3 of Cohiba, Ave Maria, Padilla Miami and LHC Core
Kinky Friedman Lone Star No. 4 5 pack
Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quadrum (box-press) 5 pack
Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Corona 5 pack
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos (toro) 5 Pack
La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 3 (toro) 3 of em
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 5-Pack
5 Vegas Robusto - 5-Pack
La Vieja Hab. MAD Rothschild Luxo 
5-PACK

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto 2 of em
CI Legends Ashtray 
4-FINGER
HUMI-CARE Portable Pillows 10 of em
Herf-a-Dor X5 - 5-ct


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

A box of Padron 3000 maduros and a 5er of AFSS maduros. Impulse, yes. Regret, no.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Box of Padron 2000 Naturals, Gurkha Crystal Dragon ashtray, Box of Punch Champions, Olivia Serie G.O.V Sampler, bunch of Cigars from Titlowda's Thread, Bunch of Diesels from Quo 55, and a partridge in a pear tree lol


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

don tomas coranas grande. terrible cigar. bad draw. bad flavor. bad everything.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jp13 said:


> B&M was clearing out their existing B&A Entubar inventory. Grabbed the remaining quad Maduro robustos they had...


*YUMMMMMMMMMMM.....aint these great?*



falconman515 said:


> *This was my monthly CBID impulse buying!!!*
> 
> *GOD I"M FRIGGIN BROKE NOW........*
> 
> ...


Oh Boy...somebody is P'owned by the 4 letter word here... CBID!!


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

Box of Hemingway Short Story Maduro, they wouldn't sell singles, 5 boxes gone in an hour


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

A nice bottle of Ardbeg.


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

Box of C.A.O. Mx2, 5 La Aroma de Cuba Magnificos and 2 Oliva Serie V Figurado.

I gotta say I really enjoyed smoking those Magnificos, amazing flavor and perfect draw!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Cigar monster caught me with a box of tabacos Baez sf coronas. $39.99 and free shipping...I'm happy!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

A box of
WOAM I haven't been sober enough to enjoy sine the postman came but I amreally looking forward to it they smell great.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This month? ..............nothing yet but it's only early. :mischief::r:chk


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

lukesparksoff said:


> Very nice Sarge
> 
> In the past this hobby was a sign of social status and prestige. A hand made humidor was like art, a high end cutter ,Dunhill lighter, or a classy ashtray was quite common ( nothing to jump up and down about ). with the influx of new smokers ,things has change. People prefer Cooler instead of a Humidor ,ronson lighter over a S.T.Dupont,a beer can over a nice ashtray. It's very nice to see a classy ashtray.


I enjoy buying/collecting ashtrays and lighters. I am not high-end enough for anything ST Dupont but I really enjoy getting a new porcelain or ceramic ashtray, occasionally I will buy a crystal ashtray also. I also like getting a new lighter every now and then. I have way more lighters than I need but it is like a hobby buying and collecting. It is almost as fun as buying the cigars.


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

I got some CAO La traviata and they are already gone


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Latest impulse buy was a 5er of 601 red churchills I bid on while drunk. not in my budget but one of my fav cigars in my fav size. gotta remember not to look at cigars while drinking. My lady may take away my ccs one of these days.


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnnie said:


> A box of
> WOAM I haven't been sober enough to enjoy sine the postman came but I amreally looking forward to it they smell great.


Had one yesterday while sitting on a dock by a large river sipping a cold beer, VERY nice


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Photo Dan said:


> Had one yesterday while sitting on a dock by a large river sipping a cold beer, VERY nice


Yeah, I am really excited to try. I was all set to enjoy one while I took my lady to the farmers market today but I forgot my cutter, super lame. Gonna wait until the kiddies pass out tonight and sneak out to the porch with some of the 4 Roses single barrel I got.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy! That is a great smoke. The drink should make it a nice combo.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

My impulse buy was a fiver of short story maduros. Keep hearing everyone talking about how good they are so I decided to pick up a few now just letting them rest a little before I try my first one.


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

jerobinson17 said:


> My impulse buy was a fiver of short story maduros. Keep hearing everyone talking about how good they are so I decided to pick up a few now just letting them rest a little before I try my first one.


Would have loved to have gotten a fiver, box or none was my only option, did find a buddy to split it, if it's near a WOAM or Untold Story I'll be happy, agree they should sit a while


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

A box of Cubao's # 5 off a famous closeout special without even trying them. Man, this really is a truly underated gem. I really can't believe how tasty these things really are and I'm really surprised I haven't seen a whole lot on here about them. They are very in tune to the taste profile I love. E & O rocks.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

gaberox said:


> Latest impulse buy was a 5er of 601 red churchills I bid on while drunk. not in my budget but one of my fav cigars in my fav size. gotta remember not to look at cigars while drinking. My lady may take away my ccs one of these days.


 :new_all_coholic: Lol..yeah, I was blasted off my mind last night at my restaurant and decided to check out cbid. I went ballistic and ordered 2 boxes of Alec Bradley Tempus, 1 of Diesel, 1 R Y J, 2 My Fathers, 2 Tatuaje. Didnt register until this morning when I opened up the office door and the computer screen was on and the cbid screen said "congrats you won the item for $$$$!" Oh crap.....looked at the winning bid section and couldnt believe it......

DONT MIX BOOZE AND CBID......


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

chef-zorba said:


> :new_all_coholic: Lol..yeah, I was blasted off my mind last night at my restaurant and decided to check out cbid. I went ballistic and ordered 2 boxes of Alec Bradley Tempus, 1 of Diesel, 1 R Y J, 2 My Fathers, 2 Tatuaje. Didnt register until this morning when I opened up the office door and the computer screen was on and the cbid screen said "congrats you won the item for $$$$!" Oh crap.....looked at the winning bid section and couldnt believe it......
> 
> DONT MIX BOOZE AND CBID......


Is there already a thread for what did you drunk buy from cbid? I tend to end up in bidding wars for Opus Xs. I will also tend to jump in on the Joe's Jams a little to readily while under the influence. I wake up in the morning and my wallet and liver are pissed off at me.


----------



## Humastronaut (Aug 21, 2011)

Too many to list! I have got to stay away from the devils site for a while!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

CBid is my homepage. I think that's about all I need to say.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

After hearing about the fuente fire, a box of 858 sungrown


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

a new watch and a new pair of shoes, so sadly.. no cigars for a while! haha..ha... *cries*


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

Added a couple more extra options onto my Aristocrat Mini order, Bob's Set and Forget system and self-extension shelves. It's amazing how quickly little extras like beveled glass, Tall vs regular, additional drawer, extension shelves and humidification will double the base price. :lol:


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

A box of My Father #2! Shhhhhhhh, don't tell my wife!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nothing 

I've been good lately!


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Picked up a box of MF El Hijo and a box of avions. Wasn't planning on those. Oh and a box of 601 Reds. And a couple of boxes of Bolivars. Oh and a fiver of woams since everyone is talking about them. Not counting the box splits I have signed up for . Its been a long month!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Here were my two. 



















You gotta pair the Behike with a liquid of equal quality...


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

choinga said:


> Here were my two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought a five pack sampler from CM. Recently I have been wanting to try some flavored sticks so I picked up the 5th sampler they had for sale for $13 shipped. Who knows, maybe my girlfriend will like one of them if I don't.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

5 packs of:
5 Vegas Gold Maduro
Gurkha Crest 
Cain Double Maduro
Particulares Robusto
Drew Estate Java
Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro
Kinky Friedman Governor

A couple singles each:
Camacho Triple Maduro
Illusion 888


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

3 Boxes of Davidoff 100 Toro
3 Boxes of Davidoff Limites Edition 2011 "White Edition"
1 Box Of My Father 2011 Limited Edition
2 Boxes of Avo Lounge


----------



## bigpoppa (Jul 7, 2011)

50 Romeo Y Julieta churchill assorted


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

grabbed a 5pack of AF Short Stories and a Brick House Sampler.


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

bradfordcharles said:


> CBid is my homepage. I think that's about all I need to say.


so glad im not the only one :rockon:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

jmatman said:


> I got some CAO La traviata and they are already gone


Love these, and I'm outta them at the moment. However your post reminded me of them and now I shall seek out some more.

:woohoo:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

box of Punch rare corojo elites and a box of erin go brah lonsdale.
Oh, and an 8 ounce pouch of Stonehaven....


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I couldn't pass up on a box of AF Short Storys as they were only $98.20. I also threw in a self made sampler of the Tatuaje Series P by adding singles of the four sizes they had which came out to $9.90. I tried one a while back and wasn't impressed but I hoping one of the vitolas will impress. They will be going down for a semi long nap though. Anyways, I feel I got a pretty good deal on both.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Wallbright said:


> Well I couldn't pass up on a box of AF Short Storys as they were only $98.20..


where & are there more left?

inquiring minds want to know :wave:

that is a good deal for sure
.
.
.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

box of Joyo de nicaragua antano churchills and a box of Avo classic #5 tubos for those occasional mild smoke cravings.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

php007 said:


> 3 Boxes of Davidoff 100 Toro
> 3 Boxes of Davidoff Limites Edition 2011 "White Edition"
> 1 Box Of My Father 2011 Limited Edition
> 2 Boxes of Avo Lounge


 Dude, i'm officially jealous.:boohoo:


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial #5 - box. I stopped in at Holt's in Central Philly on my way from Connecticut to Virginia yesterday to sample a LFD Coronado Hammer that's on sale. I enjoy going to the retail store's that I do business with on-line. They gave me a descent discount as well.


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well cigar bid got the best of me this week....still have 4 days still my stuff ships out and more stuff i am bidding on. So far my bill is up to $400 and still bidding on more items...the girlfriend is going to kill me  will post pics when stuff arrives


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Truebigmike75 said:


> Well cigar bid got the best of me this week....still have 4 days still my stuff ships out and more stuff i am bidding on. So far my bill is up to $400 and still bidding on more items...the girlfriend is going to kill me  will post pics when stuff arrives


:hail::beerchug::woohoo:

Go get em! Cbid is a cruel cruel mistress but you can get tons of great deals. Just be sure to hide from the girlfriend lol.


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> :hail::beerchug::woohoo:
> 
> Go get em! Cbid is a cruel cruel mistress but you can get tons of great deals. Just be sure to hide from the girlfriend lol.


haha only problem with that is they deliver during the week when im at work and she is at home. Kind of hard to hide them


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Truebigmike75 said:


> haha only problem with that is they deliver during the week when im at work and she is at home. Kind of hard to hide them


:doh: :dunno:










:grouphug:

Show us PO box!

:biggrin1:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Just remind her it's a felony for her to open your mail.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Truebigmike75 said:


> haha only problem with that is they deliver during the week when im at work and she is at home. Kind of hard to hide them


That's why I bought a Humidor that I keep at work and I have everything shipped to me there. The receivers get a real kick out of this and will sometimes hold my cigars hostage until I approve all my invoices. This way I can bring them home a couple at a time and she is none the wiser. And yes I realize this means I have a cbid problem...


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

Johnnie said:


> That's why I bought a Humidor that I keep at work and I have everything shipped to me there. The receivers get a real kick out of this and will sometimes hold my cigars hostage until I approve all my invoices. This way I can bring them home a couple at a time and she is none the wiser. And yes I realize this means I have a cbid problem...


Haha that is awesome! I wish i could get them deliverd to work.

And i could let her know that its a felony to open my mail but how would i explain the 200 cigars in the freezer for 3 days?


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Truebigmike75 said:


> Haha that is awesome! I wish i could get them deliverd to work.
> 
> And i could let her know that its a felony to open my mail but how would i explain the 200 cigars in the freezer for 3 days?


Cook dinner for three nights. You will get bonus points and protect your secrets. I just hope she likes ramen, you can find some pretty good recipes on this site thought. Best of luck to you.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Johnnie said:


> That's why I bought a Humidor that I keep at work and I have everything shipped to me there. The receivers get a real kick out of this and will sometimes hold my cigars hostage until I approve all my invoices. This way I can bring them home a couple at a time and she is none the wiser. And yes I realize this means I have a cbid problem...


Yeah, the wife just brought to my attention that I spent over $400 on C-Bid last month. :blabla:

She wasn't happy... :target:

Needless to say, I'm trying to cut back a little. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Sarge said:


> couldnt pass it up when I finally found one.


Who makes this one and where did you find it? I want.

Wife and I are big Saints fans. I'm from Louisiana, and we both spent some of our formative times in NOLA... :new_all_coholic:

In other words, we kinda have a Flor-de-Lis theme going in our house.

:dude:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm...I was thinking it was a boy scout ashtray ??


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Who makes this one and where did you find it? I want.


That is a much sought-after Tatuaje ashtray. Pete Johnson, Mr. Tatuaje himself, was sued over the use of the symbol, and no longer uses it.

That ashtray is going to cost a pretty penny if you can find it. There's one on eBay right now for $76 and change. He has four, but hasn't accept any of the best offers submitted to him.


----------



## Grimalkin (Sep 7, 2011)

A couple of Oliva G maduro perfectos, and a new cutter.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That is a much sought-after Tatuaje ashtray. Pete Johnson, Mr. Tatuaje himself, was sued over the use of the symbol, and no longer uses it.
> 
> That ashtray is going to cost a pretty penny if you can find it. There's one on eBay right now for $76 and change. He has four, but hasn't accept any of the best offers submitted to him.


I would've thought that symbols like the Fleur-de-Lis were common use? Kinda like being sued for using a peace symbol... Wow. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## srg322 (Aug 15, 2011)

Xikar Xi3 beechwood and a Xikar crossover torch


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Grimalkin said:


> A couple of Oliva G maduro perfectos, and a new cutter.


Nice Grim :tu


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Saw a fiver of Hoya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consuls on the Monster for cheap, couldn't pass it up:










These are definitely in my top 5, and their appearance is more flawless than most ISOM stuff. The only thing I don't like is the crazy, kick-your-rear nicotine kick...but I'll deal with it.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

2 torano samplers one "mega" sampler of 20 cigars (many of which are my favorites) for 46.00, one "exodous sampler of 10 cigars for 29.00 and one pinar del rio 5 cigar sampler for 7.00. all good deals on things i didnt really need but at least i know i will enjoy them!


----------



## schickjustin (Aug 20, 2011)

Just picked up 2 boxes of 5 vegas relics from cbid. I couldnt help myself I got each box for 64 a piece a pretty damn good deal


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

5 pack of Ave Maria Arks, and the correspondings beers that will go with each one!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> I would've thought that symbols like the Fleur-de-Lis were common use? Kinda like being sued for using a peace symbol... Wow. Learn something new everyday.


Right? I think everyone kind of thought that, but for whatever reason, Pete Johnson has to use something else now. Kinda too bad, cause the new emblem sucks.


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

Stopped by my local B&M look sing for WOAM and was told they don't have any of those but, and pulled out a box of Between The Lines. :smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I nominate that this thread be changed to "What was your impulse buy..... today".


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Yeah, the wife just brought to my attention that I spent over $400 on C-Bid last month. :blabla:
> 
> She wasn't happy... :target:
> 
> Needless to say, I'm trying to cut back a little. :new_all_coholic:


I'm not married, but Discover told me I spent a little more than that this last month. It adds up quick. Thankfully I got some halfway decent stuff and some crap mixed with it. Glad I went to CBid instead of the other auction site though, some of their samplers were garbage.

Picked up a couple My Father Limited's as well as some others from the local B&M too.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been in the hunt for camacho liberty sticks. I just ordered a 2005, 2008, and 2009. Only need 02-04 to finish the collection!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I nominate that this thread be changed to "What was your impulse buy..... today".


Funny!!

but true...


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

To the original question, my answer is one word: Everything!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

12 - oliva V robusto
8 - cain daytona torps
4 - cain daytona robustos
1 - nub maduro


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I ordered a ten pack of Man O' War Puro Authentico Coronas off of the Jambalaya tonight for $37 shipped. I just got paid from doing a secret shopper gig (just had to take a picture at a Walmart haha) so it is like I paid $33 for 10 or $3.30 each. I feel this is a good deal as they normally go for around $6 each.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

A box of AF Short Story Maduro and 10 pack of Oliva Serive V Nat.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

This little 5er here;








Camacho 1962 PE's. I swear my mouth waters just looking at them!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Wallbright said:


> I ordered a ten pack of Man O' War Puro Authentico Coronas off of the Jambalaya tonight for $37 shipped. I just got paid from doing a secret shopper gig (just had to take a picture at a Walmart haha) so it is like I paid $33 for 10 or $3.30 each. I feel this is a good deal as they normally go for around $6 each.


This is a great price for a superb smoke! Well done


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Two purchases from CI ...

The Best of A. Fernandez Sampler includes:
2 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
2 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (5" x 56)
2 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6.5" x 50)
2 - Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 ... 
$29.50

Really looking forward to trying the La Herencia!

The Belicoso Bedlam Sampler includes:
3 - Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Belicoso (5" x 52)
3 - La Perla Habana Rojo Belicoso (6.25" x 52)
3 - Cuba Libre One Belicoso No. 2 (6.1" x 52)
3 - Morro Castle Belicoso (5" x 52)
$29.99

Been wanting to try the La Perla! Love Oliva!!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

ooops...check that....
the Belisco Sampler was a cbid deal....only $16!:mrgreen:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice bidding!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

1 box opus x sharks
10 loose opus x sharks
1 box of petite lanceros

Gotta stop!


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

A box of Tat Havana VI Angeles.


----------



## mattyb955 (Feb 11, 2012)

Il Duomo 150ct humidor .. because my other impulse buy was a CI Gentleman's Deuce sampler: CAO Italia and Ave Maria with 5 free Gurkha Blue Steels. I'd say the sampler was a good deal except it required the purchase of a new humi, after maxing out my starter 40ct box. I regret nothing!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My latest impulse buy was a ten pack of Rocky Patel Cargos from the CigarSprintSale site. I smoked one last night. Oops.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, now that my lady and I have taken the plunge I had three kids to buy for this holiday season. Left us totally broke and I thought that I would have to wait until tax returns to add to my collection until I was reminded by the HR person at work that I had some stock options that the company had given me years ago were getting ready to expire. Cha Ching $$ :twisted:

I went hog wild...

5 77 Sharks that Andy over at cigar.com had been kind enough to hold aside for me. 
7 Hemmingway between the lines
1 2011 Aurturo Fuente The Fuente story Sampler
1 Liberty 2007
1 Liberty 2010
1 box WOAM
3 Opus X XXX
3 Opus Fuente Fuente
And a handful of LE Tats and Illusiones

Problem now is where am I going to store them all?


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Cbid snuck up and bit me.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I bought so much stuff it wasn't even funny.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah,

I got the cbid fever like TnTitan. I bought a box of Verdaderos (mainly unknown "organic" cigar. Couldn't care less about the "organic" but damn does it pair well with a 7-7!)

A box of Padilla Miami Churchills, and a 10 pack of Gurkha Symphonies (one of the few gurkhas i thoroughly enjoy!)


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

A box of Kristoff Brittania Reserva Matador from Atlantic. I hope they are at least half as good as all the other Kristoffs I've had. ($42.95) Also grabbed 4 KriVen Sampler (Kristoff / Vengeance) from the Monster. ($19.99)


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

Will be attempting a Drew Estate Egg Maduro tomorrow night. Will not lie I purchased it simply because I had never seen anything like it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bought a fiver of Drew Estate MUWAT and AB Tempus Maduro. 

Replaces a few stick that went out recently


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I splurged and bought a Padron 1926. Will keep it at 63% for week or two before smoking it.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I picked up 5 opus X Perfexcion #5, 1 Anejo and a few tins of Squadron Leader.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't pass it up, had to do it fast or it'll be gone.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I picked up a few Padron 85ths last night from a cigar bar.. The price was about $5 cheaper per cigar than my usual shop.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Direct Cigar company's 10 premium offer for $24+. You have to let them select the cigars.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I wanted it to be the Meijer special on the 16 bottle wineador (Link) but meijer.com doesn't think I know my own billing address. I think it's a sign...that I shouldn't order it until next week :thumb:


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

That's just awesome, Titan! When you received that order you must have been in cigar nirvana.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a little carried away at the auctions this weekend.....

1 box Oliva Serie G Maduro Churchill 
1 box Partagas Cifuentes Enero
1 box Padron 3000
1 box Final Blend
1 five pack Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto
2 five packs My Father Le Bijou Churchill
1 Xikar Xi2 cutter - already have an Xi3, but couldn't pass it up for $17

All this can mean only one thing - I need to make room in my coolidor, time to send out a few bombs!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

My humidors are overflowing and for some reason I bought a box of Tatuaje RC184.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Juicestain said:


> My humidors are overflowing and for some reason I bought a box of Tatuaje RC184.


That's impulsive, but there should always be room for those Justin. What a good cigar.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I caught myself going overboard and managed to stop myself before I did something stupid. I love how you can adjust your max bid down on Cbid. Total take on the weekend: Siglo Box Sampler, Fivers of AB American Classic Blend, Baccarat Lonsdales, DE Natural Dirt, Diesel UC Torps, and a couple fistfuls of random singles. Oh and a "box" of Prof Silas (aka 4 cheap 5 packs). All in all I spent a tad bit more than I wanted to, but I got absolutely great prices across the board, everything but the Nat-Dirts I underpaid for, even by auction standards.

edit: So I just re-read what I wrote, and decided I can never give my wife shit again for impulse buying. I got a bug up my butt on Friday, and spent the better part of the weekend bidding on cigars, all basically on a whim. >.<


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> That's impulsive, but there should always be room for those Justin. What a good cigar.


That's what I told myself! Plus how hard can it he to find room for 10 sticks?


----------



## J.Rawls (Feb 12, 2012)

A box of Illusione MK ultra. Yum!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Direct Cigar company's 10 premium offer for $24+. You have to let them select the cigars.


WOW!! It's arrived already! And M-A-A-A-N!!! What selections for only $24.95 - Ashton ESV, Padron 1964 big torpedo, 2 Nubs, Arturo Fuente Don Carlos, I do believe, another Tubed Arturo AND a Fuente Hemingway, CAO Brazil GOL, et. al...I can't believe it! What a GREAT Bargain...and I L-O-O-O-V-E me a great bargain!!! :whoo: THREE thumbs up!


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Tat WCD Redux


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

APBTMarcel said:


> Tat WCD Redux


Lucky!!! You get a whole box?


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I've made several impulse buys over the last couple days, mostly Joe/Monster stuff. And damn it I missed those EPC Elencos BOTH times they were Joe's Jam today.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

All within the past 24 hours:

A 10 packer of Gurkha black dragon fury churchills (Anyone have any info on this stick? I've only seen reviews for the Black Dragons, not the fury's) 
A 5 pack of Perdomo Criollo torpedoes
A 5 pack of Torano 1916 Cameroon robustos
A 5 pack of Gray Cliff Presidente's

I now know why the "Devil site" is named so. It's unhealthy how much time and money I have started to spend watching auctions on there lately.


----------



## wildturkey (May 10, 2011)

Nothing crazy but a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Maduro. However, A very good friend beat me to it! He reported it to be excellent.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

A third cigar at the B&M I checked out today. It just looked too good!
... Then my girlfriend surprised me with another cigar as a Valentine's Day present.

Two days ago: I found some 'last of stock' cigar cutters on Amazon for a penny each, nothing spectacular but selling for $2 or more at most other places. I figured it's better to know whether I like a V-cut with an inexpensive cutter than to spend on a Xikar I may not like!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

1 box of Perdomo Lot 23 robusto maduro
1 box of Brickhouse toro maduro

.. saw the photos on the store's site and just had to have 'em.


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

*Laughs* This might cause me to lose some cool points but my wife and I went to Petsmart to stock up on dog and cat food and I wound up walking out with a Petlinks Catnip Stogie, which is a wad of catnip pressed into the shape of a cigar, complete with band. I have to admit seeing my cat roll around on the floor chewing on a "cigar" made me laugh.


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

For me feral flying pig


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

JoeBentley said:


> *Laughs* This might cause me to lose some cool points but my wife and I went to Petsmart to stock up on dog and cat food and I wound up walking out with a Petlinks Catnip Stogie, which is a wad of catnip pressed into the shape of a cigar, complete with band. I have to admit seeing my cat roll around on the floor chewing on a "cigar" made me laugh.


I want to see pictures!


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

1 box each: Opus X Perfecxion No. 2 and Tatuaje Anarchy


----------



## wildturkey (May 10, 2011)

Wow, impulse x 2!


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Juicestain said:


> Lucky!!! You get a whole box?


Yep yep! Just showed up last night. I can't wait to try one, maybe today.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Just bought a pipe kit yesterday


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

This year, in an effort to cut down on the number of coolerdors in my basement (They breed like rabbits, don't they) I've sworn off the big internet cigar sites, and am limiting myself to buying 1 cigar per week this year. Plus, I'm shopping almost exclusively at local B&Ms.

My latest impulse buy was a pair of AB Black Market torpedos, because they're so darned tasty.


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

My 1st coolidor!  Pics will be coming by next week.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Ha - I gotta see pictures of the cat playing with the catnip cigar, that is hillarious!

I actually splurged about 20 minutes ago, Smoke Inn Cigars just got the Room 101 O.S.O.K. in today and I figured I had to buy a box. Only a 10 ct box but its nicer on the pocket book!


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Scored a 5 pack of Undercrown belicosos off the Monster.

I've been wanting to try them.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

JMAC said:


> Scored a 5 pack of Undercrown belicosos off the Monster.
> 
> I've been wanting to try them.


Nice, I think you will enjoy them. Very smooth and tasty cigars.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

JMAC said:


> Scored a 5 pack of Undercrown belicosos off the Monster.
> 
> I've been wanting to try them.


Almost pulled the trigger on that deal myself. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## UtleyRules (Dec 10, 2011)

my humi was already filled from two orders back in Jan, so I said I was done buying until the summer...Pulled the trigger on a fresh 25 box of RASS the other day. SWEAR that is the last one until the summer...


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

5 anejo sharks 


J.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Illusione 888 Candela. Haven't tried it yet. A 90 min. smoke at least. Will try this weekend.


----------



## Jlee (Feb 19, 2012)

Went to the pipe show in st. charles mo on feb 18. I bought a Iwan Ries, comoy castleton , boswell marked #5 and a W O Larson cognac. All 4 pipes for under 100.00 and are in extraordinary conditon.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's most of my splurge this month...










there are a few bombed smokes in there too, but the majority were just bought along with the cooler, KL, KL trays, and hygro.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Splurge of the month was an edgestar 28 and then a set of bloodwood shelves from Wineador a few days later when I saw my tax return come in early. Aside from that it's been a box of the gran habano Zulu Zulus, box of AB Prensados, and a few singles. 40-50 more on the way for next week though.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

An OpusX and My Father.... Still wonder why I did it :doh:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Matt4370 said:


> An OpusX and My Father.... Still wonder why I did it :doh:


Because they're good smokes...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

View attachment 65414


I consider these an impluse buy - three Don Carlos 2006 Anniversario. :embarassed:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

dav0 said:


> View attachment 65414
> 
> 
> I consider these an impluse buy - three Don Carlos 2006 Anniversario. :embarassed:


Wow. :thumb:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Guess I had 2 impulse buys this month, as I now have a box of Feral Pigs on the way...


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe the title should be "What was your impulse buy today?" lol, this month, i've completely blown the budget at the devil site!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

10pk of Gurkha Spec Ops for $25


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

A La Riqueza Robusto, a tatuaje black label, and a Berger & Argenti Minnie for the gf.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> 10pk of Gurkha Spec Ops for $25


Good one!!!


----------



## 71r (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine was an Oliva Top Ten Sampler .Now I have to find another 5 pack at least to save on the shipping cost per stick.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Room 101 OSOK Trucha 5 pack


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Feral Flying Pig, and two boxes of the ORIGINAL Vengeance...all in all, spent WAY to much in a matter of a week; so now the credit cards are on lockdown


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Evonnida said:


> Because they're good smokes...


I sure hope so.....gonna rest 'em a while and see.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

maneeeee, this month was badddd. I bought my first box and then fell off the wagon. I got a box of le bijou toros. just ordered padron londres and fuente 858 maduros. and going to get a box of feral flying pigs........ all with no job


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

I made several impulse purchases from across the pond!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I picked up a box of Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve and 13 cigar sampler from CI.


----------



## caputofj (Nov 29, 2011)

box of torano noventa from cibd for 45$ and 10 namakubi


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

3 X LP FFP
1 X LP DR
1 X LP L40
1 X LP No. 9 Toro
1 X LFD Double Claro
1 X Quesada q d'etat Molotov
10 X LFD Small Batch No. 4

Opps... this one just showed up too...


1 X Room 101 OSOK


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought 10- Illusione MJ12 ,5- Cao America potomac,5- Cao lx2 robusto ,5- la gloria cunana sieries R #5 , and 5- Padron 1964 executivo as well as my goto which is a box of Padron 3000 maduro oh yeah and a new humidor to hold it all in.


----------



## jjjxn (Sep 9, 2011)

A box of La Gloria Cubano Wavell Naturals


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Yesterday splurged on the edgestar 28 count wine cooler.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

10 Murcielago Robustos and 10 Cubao No. 2 off Monster for < $70 shipped.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

My impulse buy was on a few premiums like Viajes, a padron anniversary and some four kicks. Stuff I don't typically spring for ordinarily and Could not get on cbid.

I also just broke down and bought a Xikar exodus lighter off cbid. My first soft flame to compliment my single and triple flame.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Today's was a box of My Father Lanceros


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a couple more impulse buys tonight. A Cain F and 2 Alec Bradley Black Markets from the cigar table, set up by Maduro Lounge, at my M/C's 5th anniversary party.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

A box of Dirty Rats


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Do not laugh or puke! I bought a couple each of the Gurkha legends.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*Some classic vintage Ramon Allones from 1992 out of JR Cigar's catalog. I remembered how years ago when I first got into cigars that this particular one was really tasty, well balanced and very enjoyable.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

well the months not over yet and i made more purchases. i baught 5 5 packs of pardon 1964 7 * 50 ( i forget what they're called) in maduro.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Do not laugh or *puke!* I bought a couple each of the Gurkha legends.


Too late


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

2 lost city lanceros


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I had to pull the trigger on some Gran Habano Azteca's. I just had to try them...


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Do not laugh or puke! I bought a couple each of the Gurkha legends.


smoke what you like, like what you smoke. Whenever you get around to smoking them I'd love to hear your thoughts. I think someone did a review of the whole legends series on here.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Went to the shop with the intent to buy a box of Quesada q d'etat moltovs; left with that box and impulsively picked up a box of OSOK. I had known about the osok but wans't planning on getting any. Then I saw how cool the box was. best packaging ever.

Tried one and I'm glad the packaging drew me in.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just now! A 10 pack of RP Edge Topredo Maduro for only $25 shipped in the WTS forum!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

A box of Feral pigs.


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Same here- box of Feral Pigs!


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, where did y'all find those Ferals? I've been searching high and low for a box of them!


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

mortopher said:


> Damn, where did y'all find those Ferals? I've been searching high and low for a box of them!


Bonita Smoke Shop had them in, $150/each. They were in stock for a day at least.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

A Fuente Añejos


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

cedjunior said:


> Bonita Smoke Shop had them in, $150/each. They were in stock for a day at least.


Wish I would've know that! Just bought a 5'er at OLH.

Impulse buy this month would be the Vinotemp Wineador im building


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just picked up a Xikar 009 punch off the monster for $24. I have wanted one for a long time and regret that I didn't pick up one when they were selling for sub 20 bucks. Love the punch cut and the cheapo punches just aren't doing it for me anymore.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

oh man, bad month for me with the impulse buys. Just got a humidor given to me so I have a desire to fill it! 
Alec Bradley Sampler, the "Help the cause" sampler from CI, Gurkha sampler, the list goes on and on. Just hate that they have to sit in the humidor a week or two before I can smoke some of them. They always seem to be a bit dry coming in the mail.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I made it all the way to the 3rd before posting in here this month. lol Here's my impulse buy from today.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Partagas Serie D No4. and a Lily Pullitzer Scarf for my girlfriend.


----------



## CBlazer2148 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mine was a 10 pack of Rocky Patel Old World Reserves Maduro Lanceros.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine would be the parts for my first cooledor because all of the other impulse buys filled my 1 month old 100 count humidor I just bought lol.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

BAD month this month. so i started with a coolidor, then to fill it baught 5 5 packs of padron 1964, a four pack of 1926, a box of 80th anni, a box of nica libre, a single of the 1926 80th anni, and two 10 count samplers and 2 hugrometers. hopefully i can upload pics when they all arrive


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

A Box of Liga No.9s


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

An Xikar cutter. Picked up 3 5ers of a stick I got bombed and really liked. I thought my cutter was tearing the caps a little, so I got an X2 for $17 from Cbid too.


EDIT: Sorry...thought I was in accessory forum. Got 3 5ers of Carlos Torano "50 year" Robustos from Cbid for $15 each.


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

A box of AF 8-5-8 maduro
10 MUWAT 5x60's
5 La Aurora preferidos # 1
2 Skull and bones WMD
2 skull and bones FOAB

Humi's are full to capacity....gonna have to ban myself from Cbid, the monster and a few others for a while!!


----------



## Chrislols (Jan 27, 2012)

Excitedly waiting my impulsive buy of a bundle of Grand Habano's Vintage 2002 Robustos. Thanks Puff! Thanks Cbid Freefall!


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

A fiver of CAO Brazilia I saw linked in the deals thread here.

I was out of town for a few days so I almost forgot to expect them at the door when I came back.
mmm .... They'll be the first CAO cigars I've smoked since 2005 ...


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

50 anejos
box of lp no 9 robos
box of undercrown robos
end table galleria 600 humidor

A little over $1100

Disconnecting my internet and enjoying my stash before adding to it.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Sampler of 5 Mi Barrio off Monster...then, re-upped a day or two later when they were offered again on the Mega-Mash


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Postage. Lots of small impulse orders + sending bombs out = I paid HOW much in postage/s+h this month?!?!


----------

